# ocing issues



## Jacks_85 (May 14, 2010)

So i have been trying to overclock my system but it seems to be not stable no matter what i do...

here is my system spec

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX 

ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard 

Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W 

Xigmatek heatsink 

Two HIS H485FN512P Radeon HD 4850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP 

F3 12800cl9-2gbrl = 4 of these


and my stable setting in BIOs at this pt is 

18 multiplier to 200mhz

ram setting set my stock speed

cpu voltage at 1.42v

and i have tried bumping up to 18.5 multiplier but i went all the way up to 1.5v and still same error from prime95 which is this

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

should i keeping going up in cpu voltage?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I think your pressing your luck running 2 vid cards with that power supply.
Pull one vid card and see what happens. If it were me I would want a
850watt plus for that setup. 2 vid cards eats up alot of power, not
very confident with antec psu's anyway. Others may differ...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Regardless of quality that psu is not sufficient for a system with dual cards, a quad and then trying to OC. That PSU needs to be bumped up to a bare minimum 750w quality like corsair or seasonic. Id go with an 850w if you plan on keeping the pc for long. If you wernt OCing a 750 would be fine but either way you don't have enough power. 

Your playing with fire by bumping the V core that high. Play around with the FSB a bit and see if you can get the same speed with a lower multiplier.


----------



## Jacks_85 (May 14, 2010)

OK guys so i upped my PSU to 850W with Seasonic S12D

i just got this error from Prime95 with 18.5 multiplier at 1.4625v CPU

FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was -4354079272279696, expected: 4120364852164180
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## Jacks_85 (May 14, 2010)

so i am trying to increase FSB with 18 multiplier now and i notice when i increase FSB the Dram MHZ increases also...it up from 1600....should i do sth with my ram?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You will need to either underclock the ram or increase the timings to make sure its stable. Make sure you enter the timings manual and do not use auto. Set the voltage to the highest the manufacture recommends.

When i had these rounding errors it was usually memory speed and timings. Try underclocking it to 1333mhz and give your 18.5 multiplier a try again with a 200mhz fsb. If you still get errors its safe to assume this is as far as the cpu is going to be pushed with out complications or a very high Vcore. What are your temps under load?

Also make sure your PCI-e is set to 100mhz. If you continue to have OCing problems try removing one of the video cards.


----------



## Jacks_85 (May 14, 2010)

my temp at full load is around 59 to 60

i will try to lower it to 1333mhz...


----------



## Jacks_85 (May 14, 2010)

is i lower my ram to 1333mhz can i tighten up the timings?

i am able now to run prime95 at 18.5 with 4.7v for about 4 hours but prime95 keeps on causing windows error to turn it off...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to keep the ram speed under it's normal speed, you need to set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states and you need to manually set the timmings.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you tried removing one of the video cards yet?


----------



## Jacks_85 (May 14, 2010)

haven't tried removing one vid but why?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Jacks_85 said:


> haven't tried removing one vid but why?


as said above you do not have a very good power supply and as you will aware overclocking puts more stress on a psu. soverclocking and using two cards on a crap power supply could be the reason why you are getting the prime95 failures.


----------



## Jacks_85 (May 14, 2010)

i got a new PSU already...it is a 850w seasonic s12d

so i should be good with my PSU now right....


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Jacks_85 said:


> i got a new PSU already...it is a 850w seasonic s12d
> 
> so i should be good with my PSU now right....


Yes you should, problem is that sometimes the motherboard doesn't play nice with all components. If you can remove one of the GPU's and it solves your problem than you know you won't be able to run dual cards with that FSB because its too much for the motherboard to handle. If it changes nothing your probably at your CPU's limit.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can also cause Voltage issues and 4GB is more than enough. Remove two sticks of RAM and see how the OC'ing goes.
You're getting a 20% performance increase at best using the two GPU's. One better GPU is most always the better choice.


----------

